# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Storing Java Moss

## zikista

Hi guys,

I harvested one tub of Java Moss from my shared aquarium tank in my workplace, but now i have no plans or ideas to plant it in my tank yet. I seek you guys opinion, is it ok to store the Java Moss in the fridge or other better place besides in my aquarium tank? I've tried storing my Riccia in my fridge for few weeks but it still flourish when i plant in on my driftwood but not sure on Java Moss if it can still survive after storing in the fridge for a week. Hope you guys can help me on this....thanks.

zikista lee ros

----------


## joe

java moss? ... put anywhere also will grow as long not total darkness

----------


## wf7850

never tried it be4 n also first time i heard can store riccia in freezer...!!!  :Shocked:  
IMO, Java is the hardiest of all mosses, throw it anywhere and it will jus grow, no hassle watsoever... can give it a try....  :Wink:

----------


## Simon

[quote:1c47abefb8="zikista"]Hi guys,

I harvested one tub of Java Moss from my shared aquarium tank in my workplace, but now i have no plans or ideas to plant it in my tank yet. I seek you guys opinion, is it ok to store the Java Moss in the fridge or other better place besides in my aquarium tank? I've tried storing my Riccia in my fridge for few weeks but it still flourish when i plant in on my driftwood but not sure on Java Moss if it can still survive after storing in the fridge for a week. Hope you guys can help me on this....thanks.

zikista lee ros[/quote:1c47abefb8]

you can keep them in your toilet like some members here  :Grin:

----------


## |squee|

I put mine in a takeaway container, and left it in there covered, filled with water. They'll survive.

----------


## Robert

Hi,
you can keep riccia in (for you, not for me) very cold places like a fridge because it's native plant of many temperate regions in the northern hemisphere. Our winter here in Europe can be very cold (-20 °C is possible) and this plant can survive it (but I guess it grows in place where it's a bit warmer). But like every other plants it still need some light. 

Java moss is moss from tropical and perhaps subtropical regions in Asia, so I won't try to freeze is. It should not be adapted to it. Put it just in a small container with some water or in an airtight container without the water but with a high humidity (a few rops of water are enough if the container is airtight, so you can prefend algae). It should be a bright place where you ou the container but please not in the direct sun.

regards

Robert

----------


## ranmasatome

i just leave it in my toilet...lol

----------

